# swallowing chicken necks whole



## Isabella (Apr 27, 2010)

After a month of doing just chicken backs I finally tried some chicken necks. The only problem is that Rex is swallowing them whole! The necks are really small - probably only 1.5 oz. His poops are good but it scares the **** of me when he eats!! Should I stop feeding these? Do your dogs swallow necks whole as well?


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

My dogs love chicken necks. Anna chews them, Duncan is a gulper with most anything--with these he might get one or two bites in then down the hatch it goes. We've not had any problems, just keep an eye on him when he eats. 

You could also try freezing them to make them more likely to chew the necks before swallowing.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark tends to gulp chicken necks so I have to cut them up when I fed them.

Have you tried turkey necks? I get Tom necks (male turkey) because they tend to be bigger. The ones I have in my freezer right now are all over 1lbs each!


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah, there are some freakishly huge turkey necks...they scare my DH!! 

I'd rather have turkey necks, they seem to love any type of neck.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Isabella said:


> Do your dogs swallow necks whole as well?


The big guys - yes. But the necks are small enough that they don't get stuck going down and everything 'comes out' fine so I don't worry.


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Jake is practically swallowing the little chicken necks I just recently bought him! There was a great deal on necks and backs....49 cents a pound so I stocked up. When I came home to repackage in bags to freeze I see they are the size of my finger and I have little hands! Frozen or not he swallowed the last two I gave him. It scares me, too! Jake is 5 months!


----------



## Blitz Burgh Steeler (Jun 13, 2010)

Blitz takes 2 bites then swallows the rest whole and their pretty big necks . He's 5 mos.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Karlo and Onyx always gulped down chicken necks, I don't feed them. I chunk up turkey necks in 1/3s and they take more time with those. They loooove Turkey necks!


----------

